# LFTS 10/5



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like a perfect morning here in GT County. Good luck out there today. Came down with a cold yesterday so I’ll be sitting on the couch watching this thread and Michigan football today. Shoot straight, can’t wait to read about all those successful hunts.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to walk out in Arenac county for opening day at this property. Lots of acorns this year so we will be sitting right in the middle of them this morning! Good luck and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Go Blue. They need a win here badly.(Sorry for the interruption) 
Shoot straight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just shut the gate behind me and pulled the truck up a ways, dead still out here this morning. Calling for a SE wind at 7:00 am, going to sit the best spot on the farm for a evening sit this morning not expecting much but the approach is bullet proof and low impact, 38° and calm here in Glennie.
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out the door now. Great morning good luck all.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Got the ebike going deep in the public this morning. What the hell happened to 80 degrees and sunny? Not ready for this cold stuff.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Back at it this morning here in Oscoda. Temps should get them on there feet


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck today and this week guys! I can’t wait to get out.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ll be eye to eye with them in a tent blind where a bean field, two track, Swamp, and Oak Ridge all come together. Wish I was up in a tree on such a nice morning, but wind dictates it. Also have my 17 yr old son hunting so he is sitting in a good SE wind tree stand in the timber. About ready to walk out. Good luck to all!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Keep filling the freezers and trophy rooms guys and gals! Will be out for first hunt of the season this evening and can't wait. Love this weather!!!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading back out this morning in Hillsdale. Hopefully the deer cooperate this morning and I get to see some movement. Definitely chilly


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Heading out in a few. 1st sit this season excited would be an understatement. 
Going to a stand I haven't been near since last season. Good luck everyone! Be safe, shoot straight!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Gotta take a pre hunt dump and I’ll be heading out haha


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out in Ottawa, good luck


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Phoolish said:


> Gotta take a pre hunt dump and I’ll be heading out haha


Good luck and poop straight


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck all! Up at Sleeping Bear getting ready to run my first half marathon! These temps make me wish I was in a stand rather than getting ready to punish myself lol. 

And, Go Green!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got set, doing a hang n hunt in SE Ohio. 43 degrees and ENE wind. Good luck to all


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good day to hunt.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## erieorbust (May 4, 2011)

Nestled in and looking forward to a busy morning hopefully! Good luck!


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

First morning sit on a new property. Munith Mi.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

An entire family of raccoons have decided to join me in this tree!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Made it in. Better late then never I suppose. Think I heard one deer on way in but I’ll take it. 4 month old at home sure has kept me busy. Only two cams out and way behind on stand maintenance evident by the the limbs that grew in way. Oh well feels great to be out.

Centralish Sanilac county 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Settled in 22’ up. Montcalm County. Good wind for this particular stand this morning.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Morning all. Just got set in southern Lenawee Co. In a tree overlooking a bean field with travel corridors on both sides and behind me. Good luck, shoot straight, and most of all be safe


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I had decided to not go out until frost due to EEE, currently drinking coffee in the kitchen and tapping my foot like an addict going through withdrawals as I stare at the thermometer. 

Good luck all, Hope to see some dead deer today.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Calm and clear in Manistee County this morning. This is my first sit of the year.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m at work living vicariously through you guys. Good luck


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

All set in a new ladder we put up this summer. Intersection of two low ridges leading to bedding cover. Stand is a 21’ Millennium so I’m up there and I have to say this thing is comfortable. If I doze off would you guys wake me up please. 

Go Green!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

First hunt of the season for me. Great morning to be in the woods. Good luck and be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

First sit of the year for me. In camp, looking to be a nice clear morning. 36 degrees, owls and the eagle are active this am. Don’t expect much just happy to be out! Good luck all!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Fingers crossed that dedgoose goes the distance this morning and makes it to his stand


----------



## baldbiker (Apr 21, 2013)

first time out like Christmas morning


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of movement but all does and fawns so far. Feels like deer season now.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning view









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Acorns are falling like crazy! Should be a breakfast bell for the deer this morning. Finally good bow hunting weather! Arenac county this weekend. Hoping a nice buck comes to eat some acorns! Just squirrels so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice morning here in Washtenaw county. 7 does so far, turkeys making a racket.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

After great night on private land, hanging in the climber on Barry county state land. (Always amazes me how dark it is when you get away from town. Almost couldnt find the back of the truck.)

Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Had one of my target bucks behind me at 22yds. Not enough vitals showing for a comfortable shot. Let him go this time. He will make a mistake on of these days and then he and I will have an up close chat.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Back in midland county beautiful morning hopefully I can at least see some deer this morning good luck all shoot straight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sitting just in the wood line of what is normally a corn field. Didnt get planted this year. Felt like the Hunting Beast wading thru water to get to my spot.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

View in ohio, nothing but squirrels


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Nothing beats mid-July planted soybeans which are still green on October 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Arrow fell off rest. Tink...... Bye bye


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing yet this morning, these East winds are far from ideal at least for anything I have for a morning sit, must be goose season sounds like a war zone !
Flight


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Sitting in northern Macomb. Be safe guys/gals.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Set up in my climber in a strip of hardwoods between two ag fields at the edge of low/high stem density. Nothing yet. Can't see very far!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> Nothing beats mid-July planted soybeans which are still green on October 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep! I have some too. Just. Watched 6 does feeding in them.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

So much for the transition from summer to winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

good4080 said:


> Arrow fell off rest. Tink...... Bye bye


Hope you brought more than one.


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

2.5 yr old 8 pt at 25 yards. Had a 6 pt behind him. I think I’m gonna plant this corn next to me to alfalfa/clover next year. Harvest the hay for my cows and the deer should like it too. Hope to see this guy in 1 or 2 years


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Back at it for day 5. No service from cabin up here, so have to wait til I'm out.
Ive been 20 feet up since 6.30 in the tree I hunted Thursday. Wind perfect, and 39 degrees. Drew on an 8 and doe from the ground here last November (no shots) and kllled a buck on 11/16/19. Today's the last chance for this tree til the rut.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Just arrowed an 8 pt.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Small 7 point. Deer are moving.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like it’s pretty slow for most??? I’m in a great spot and can see quite a bit of area...nothing!!! Too nice of a morning??? Feels perfect!!!


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

stickman1978 said:


> Hope you brought more than one.


Ground blind


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had 2 does and 2 fawns show up 10 yards from the tree. Heard a slight twig-crack. They were right on top of me, but behind. Crazy.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha! Spoke too soon!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Couldn't get out this AM this is from last night a big bachelor party .6 sparkies and my target 10 pt freshening a scrape top right buck .He came 37 yards from my stand but then tuned around to join the others in back of the plot about 80 yds away never came closer .Lots of sparring going on and one young buck chasing a couple does .The rest ignored them .


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RMH said:


> Good day to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No snacks ? 



jatc said:


> Just arrowed an 8 pt.


Looking forward to pictures ! 



Go Lions!!!! said:


> Haha! Spoke too soon!


Get off your phone, you're missing them


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

What a beautiful day to be in the stand. In the climber on state land in Alpena. Good luck to those who are out. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Back home now for work! Passed two nice 8pt bucks the past three days. Lots of day time buck movement and big bucks also. Good luck guys be out later this coming week


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Saw my first shooter of the season. About 70 yards then gone. Good to see him though! Solid 8.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Steaks anyone, may need help loading it in the truck.
> Flight


Hooking up the trailer with the tractor on it now. Location?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> No snacks ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffee, cinnamon pop tarts and a banana. I'm driving up to Tawas for a wedding today. 

I was just recognizing what a good day it is to hunt. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Joe Archer said:


> Back at it for day 5. No service from cabin up here, so have to wait til I'm out.
> Ive been 20 feet up since 6.30 in the tree I hunted Thursday. Wind perfect, and 39 degrees. Drew on an 8 and doe from the ground here last November (no shots) and kllled a buck on 11/16/19. Today's the last chance for this tree til the rut.
> Good luck all!
> <----<<<


I like the confidence Joe getting one the second day of gun season this year. Lol


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Botiz said:


> I’ve seen 8 does and a shooter from the house. I may not be able to help but go out tonight.


For what it’s worth, I was nervous too. Bought two thermocells for my son and me. We had them running last night, but I never saw a mosquito. Didn’t turn it on this morning. These cool temps won’t kill them, but they shouldn’t be too active. And the thermocells are the real deal.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

hbt said:


> BBD. Hit him at 12 yds and he crashed behind me at 40 yds. Soon as my daughter shows up with my grandson I'll go have a look. Should be rid of the shakes by then :SHOCKED:


Awesome 
Congrats


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Trophy spike and a smaller one just went through. 

Dang those new APRS!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Visitor number 3.......I’m a chick magnet this morning.
Flight


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Good luck to everyone today. I slept in today to give my spots a rest after contacts with deer. Plus any wind direction with an S in it, just is not a good direction IMO.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Hooking up the trailer with the tractor on it now. Location?


Guess the guy who owns these cows wouldn’t miss one.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> Weren't dozing right?


:lol: Right! Like I said, it's thick. Had two more does pin me down for the last while. Then this black panther came through and the squirrels lit up in all directions.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I was up at 6. Thought real hard about going back out to where I caught a damn branch last night. I want to pull that card since it's been since the 1st week of September. But I'm still pissed about missing that "perfect" shot. I know it happens, especially with a bow, but damn it gets under my skin when it's not my mistake, exactly. If I knew what I did wrong I could fix it.

Oh well, gonna head out before we go to the pumpkin farm with the boy and his cousins and pull my card. Might as well give it a rest for a few days. Wind isn't perfect either. 

Gonna try a whole new area tomorrow. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

850 3 does and 2 button buck from the north 
905 2 does and a fawn from sw


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Tom Fine said:


> I like the confidence Joe getting one the second day of gun season this year. Lol


Doubtful. I'm going on 36 hours in stands covering 5 square miles. One deer sighting while seated, jumped a couple on my way out one day, and saw 2 cross the road while driving. That's bad even from my perspective.
If I hunt my butt off, history tells me I'll get a chance to draw on at least one deer, and have a good chance of putting one in the freezer between now and 11/17.
For sure, not a cup of tea for most around here.
<---'<<<


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 439239
> 
> Visitor number 3.......I’m a chick magnet this morning.
> Flight


Just a couple apples on that tree!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess my boy just passed a small buck at 10 yards, so a few deer still moving. I’m still skunked for the morning. Deer hunting is a crazy thing sometimes! Starting to think about some jigging on the Sagnasty


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Back out running Glass for my son today.. Cold and crisp..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FullQuiver said:


> View attachment 439259
> 
> 
> Back out running Glass for my son today.. Cold and crisp..


Beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nothing but turkeys. Sadly have to bail early and get some yard work done.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

hbt said:


> View attachment 439325
> 
> Well my grandson did his first tracking job just fine. Had to slow him down only once.


Congrats. Great photo!!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

LFTS. live from the stadium. Well post game, no service during game









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Good luck! That's how it starts! It gets addictive quick. Here's the only logical next step:
> 
> https://ultrasignup.com/
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks! It was a great run, little chilly, but I came in under goal at 1:54. 

Idk about an ultra! Just the thought of turning around and running that 13 miles again to complete a marathon was a little unsettling. But I believe that’s the next goal/challenge for me.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Set up in tuscola county acorns dropping around me and 30 yards from a corn field. Squirells are on the move.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just closed the gate and I’m sitting here deciding where to hunt tonight, hhhmmm guess I will get dressed and see from there, good luck all, windy and 51° here in Glennie.
Flight


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Out in Livingston for my first sit of the year. I'm a lot closer to the trail than normal but I saw so much sign I have to try it.
I haven't hunted this piece in a few years. Hopefully it works out. 
Good luck out there!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

First sit or the season. Couldn’t resist!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in, been for 1/2 hr. Homeowner on the tractor cutting orchard where I could've shot 10+ doe last time but weeds were to tall... Not anymore  should be like a playground for em. Let there be blood !!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad news on the radar, more rain. Blah.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tonight’s view.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

Pretty stiff SE wind in Clare Co. Sitting in my tower stand overlooking a watering hole, mock scrape, and 100 yard winding plot.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm in, been for 1/2 hr. Homeowner on the tractor cutting orchard where I could've shot 10+ doe last time but weeds were to tall... Not anymore  should be like a playground for em. Let there be blood !!


After the cutting is done those deer will be curious to know what all that noise was all about. Be ready!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Back in the tent! Son is about 100 yards from me hunting a different corridor. We usually don’t like sitting so close to each other, but MRI from cameras tell us this area is getting the most activity.Nice 3 yr Old has been through here 4 times in the last 3 days! And I watched a different 3 yr Old last night eating beans for about 30 minutes about 80 yards from here. See what happens! Good luck to all!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

All set up on Benzie public, hang and hunt in a giant funnel filled with oaks dropping! Hopefully the rain hold off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Small buck just bedded 50 yards from me, I hope he wakes up hungry for acorns.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Settled in for my second sit on public. My first sit two days agoalmost resulted in shooting my best buck to date.... needed two. More. Steps! Hunting same spot today with hopes of seeing some deer


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I went for it tonight, might regret it because I had deer running every direction, they where so close blowing in my face I swear I felt the spit, there was deer in the hey field when I pulled in that told me they were on there feet early but I was hoping to slip in the tip of this swamp undetected.....not ! Good luck all 
Flight


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Out in Macomb county, first sit of the year. Good luck all!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Check this out, looks like he was swooping in for the kill and nailed the top wire of the fence, Red Tailed Hawk.
Flight


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Doe and a fawn came into the food plot as I was getting ready at 30 yards. Didn’t have my arrow nocked yet


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Meaning the dorks in the orange not you caj, don’t want that to be taking the wrong way.
Flight


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

caj33 said:


> Full orange for what?





Wandering arrows said:


> I cant promise if you go to Missouri with us this wont happen


 good question I'm not sure, and haha doesn't seem to be a huge problem 2 does in front of me at like 70 yards and one of those guys just walked back out, 2 button bucks actually


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Overlooking my bait plot


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

this guy just got a 25 yard pass


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

RMH said:


> The groom and the grandkid.
> View attachment 439465
> View attachment 439467
> 
> ...


Good day to wed.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 439481
> View attachment 439483
> 
> this guy just got a 25 yard pass


Looks pretty chunky.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 439481
> View attachment 439483
> 
> this guy just got a 25 yard pass


Nice buck and picture! First of many this season I’m sure.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Meaning the dorks in the orange not you caj, don’t want that to be taking the wrong way.
> Flight


O i don't, don't worry, i don't get offended at all. Good luck to you this season.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 439239
> 
> Visitor number 3.......I’m a chick magnet this morning.
> Flight


that's the biggest community scrape i've ever seen


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> good question I'm not sure, and haha doesn't seem to be a huge problem 2 does in front of me at like 70 yards and one of those guys just walked back out, 2 button bucks actually
> View attachment 439473


SMH!! People suck


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sat tonight out due to the rain! good luck to everyone who is out!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

caj33 said:


> SMH!! People suck


 it is what it is, its thier land just as much as mine, I still saw deer so I'm happy!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> I bet a lot of hunters taking 50 yard shots weren't futunate enough to hit the spine!
> Congrats on the healthy doe!
> <----<<<


X-gun hunters at their finest!!


----------



## j0w (Oct 29, 2011)

Doe down in Branch county.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Nice buck and picture! First of many this season I’m sure.


God I hope so


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Phoolish said:


> Gotta take a pre hunt dump and I’ll be heading out haha


And this is what social media is all about? I really thought I was missing out. Guess not, amazing.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Lazy-J said:


> And this is what social media is all about? I really thought I was missing out. Guess not, amazing.


You should check out the sharted thread.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/just-sharted-in-pants.552389/


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

j0w said:


> View attachment 439491
> Doe down in Branch county.


Nice congrats!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

1:54 is respectable! Congrats on your first one! 
I said the same things after my first.
I'm currently recovering from a 100k and at the same time getting ready for the Detroit marathon. It gets out of hand quick!


Sewey said:


> Thanks! It was a great run, little chilly, but I came in under goal at 1:54.
> 
> Idk about an ultra! Just the thought of turning around and running that 13 miles again to complete a marathon was a little unsettling. But I believe that’s the next goal/challenge for me.


Sent from my moto x4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> it is what it is, its thier land just as much as mine, I still saw deer so I'm happy!


Pretty common on the weekends. Weekdays you usually have the area to yourself.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

aacosta said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 439593


Nice buck, glad you guys found him!


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Had full intentions. Alarm goes off go to get outta bed can't, fiancee watched 50 Shades of Grey Trilogy last night and I was hand cuffed to bed post. Tell her to get key, she lost it, by time she grabbed a saw it was getting daylight. Woulda been a great morning


Pics?!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

